# Abandoned Town (Basset Horn demo)



## Guy Bacos (Mar 12, 2011)

This demo is dedicated to the Basset Horn (download), accompanied by string ensemble (which is the VSL chamber strings)

Abandoned Town

Comments are appreciated!

Guy


----------



## doubleattack (Mar 13, 2011)

The file stops playing at 2 min. Is it me? (I listen to the mp 3 in i-tunes)
EDIT: Second download successful


----------



## Justus (Mar 13, 2011)

So beautiful! Bravo!


----------



## Allegra (Mar 13, 2011)

Luscious strings ...Basset horn beautifully articulated. Composition haunting and mysterious...(Herrmann)
Basset Hound ... :lol: 

Bravo Guy..

Allegra :D


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it !
Quite Herrmann-Esque indeed, very compelling visual writing here...conjuring up images that makes me think of my home town


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Justus, Allegra and Pzy-Clone! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## bryla (Mar 13, 2011)

Where's the 'Like'-button?

Very nice atmosphere!


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 13, 2011)

Just awesome, very realistic the playing is so lively, I really enjoyed this.
Only thing I would do is some subtractive EQ'ing at 1:38 and 1:43.

Well done, and btw Guy you have a Canadian twin!


----------



## Hicks (Mar 14, 2011)

The realism is quite impressive.
I can't tell for the horn as I am a violin player but for the strings part, it sounds amazing.

Guy, is there a way to get your midi file to see how you are using chamber strings?

And another question, do you layer solo instruments above chamber strings part to get more definition?

Thanks a lot for your answers.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool piece Guy! Basset Horn....... yea.

Mr A


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds good! I like the strings here too. 

.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the way the sustains are carried in the phrasing through articulation changes. Quite an achievement given the limited articulations of the download set. And very nice balance overall in this mix. 

You are really setting some high standards for sample performance! 
o-[][]-o


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 15, 2011)

wow. amazing music. simply fantastic use of the basset horn in this context.

i have played basset horn quite a few times - i've played all of the parts of the grand partita and the 1st part in the requiem, as well as 1 of the strauss sonatines. so i know the instrument well and i can say it has been beautifully captured here. this is one of the better instrumentation representations from vienna.

they seem to do really well with winds (except for the Bb clarinet). i love the flute and the oboe d'amore.

just gorgeous writing again guy.


----------



## Ed (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice actually sounds like a film noir. the strings sound surprisingly nice, well programmed.


----------



## Alex Temple (Mar 16, 2011)

Outstanding work, Guy. I love how naturally the piece progresses and how the whole thing has an improvisational quality to it.


----------



## sherief83 (Mar 17, 2011)

It's been a while since i posted here but as always. I come back to a wonderful Guy bacos Composition. Great job!


----------



## JBacal (Mar 23, 2011)

Another memorable gem! Love the dark haunting vibe and dissonant harmonies. So good.

Best,
Jay


----------

